# Melbourne Webcams



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

I recommend a look at the webcams operated by the Port of Melbourne Authority. One set is located near the junction of the Yarra and Marybyrnong Rivers, and shows activity at the oil berths, the container terminal, and ship movements on the river. The other set is at the Port Philip Heads, with views over the notorious Rip, and the latter often has excellent views of ships entering and leaving Port Philip Bay.


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

*Port of Melbourne Webcams : More useful version*

My previous post wasn't much use to anyone who wished to try it out! The URL is http://www.portofmelbourne.com.au/
It really is worth a look, sometimes all you see is the Rip, and the Queenscliff car ferries in the distance, but if you are lucky you'll be rewarded. Occasionally you may see some wild weather, and discover why the Rip has such a formidable reputation.
If you see an approaching ship in the South Channel webcam it will eventually disappear on the left side of the picture. Some minutes later it will reappear from the left of the picture this time much closer. If you are unlucky you may only catch its stern disappearing right, in that case click on the Rip webcam and you should see it.
The Melbourne webcams are also interesting.


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

*Port of Melbourne Webcams*

Allan, Thanks for this info and link. I'd no idea about these cameras and find it very interesting.


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

Doug, have you actually seen any traffic through the Heads? Unfortunately the images are a bit small to read the ship's names. Wait till winter, you might see some stormy seas!
Regards,
Allan


----------

